# Snake owners - I need some advice



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey all,

Since I've started working with a reptile expert, I've become obsessed with reptiles, and have spent weeks trying to decide which should be my first one. I've decided on a corn snake, but my main concern is proximity to my rats.

I live in a one bedroom apartment, so I was wondering if it would be OK to have one? Would it be able to smell my rats (and vice versa) regardless of where the viv went? How far apart are your Vivs and cages? Do you have any problems?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not an owner, but this is what I do know since these questions pop up a lot on other reptile forums.

Many people keep their snakes (corn snake, ball python, ect) next to where they Breed their feeders, Or they are next to other mammals such as Hamsters which to a snake smells more delicious. Nothing actually happens though. The snake doesn't keep searching for food, and it is debated if it makes them more likely to eat in the case of ball pythons which Love to go off feed for a while. The mammals also don't freak out from the snake presents. Both of them get used to the smell of the other quickly and it becomes just another smell in the house. It's about the same as your dog and rat becoming used to the smell of each other.


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

See that's the thing - I've heard that if a snake knows there are rats about, there's a risk it'll refuse to eat mice, which would suck. 

I don't want to risk anything, but the furthest apart I could have them would be separate rooms (I.e. rats in the living room, snake in the bedroom) and obviously I wouldn't want to risk having the snake out in the living room where it can smell delicious rats...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I don't think it would be an issue since most corn snakes aren't extremely picky. Since snakes also imprint on prey, if it's used to eating mice it shouldn't switch to rats just because it smells rats.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

My husband and I are getting a corn snake hatchling shortly and her vivarium is only a few feet from the rat cage. I am led to believe that it's not an issue.


----------



## productmur (Jun 5, 2013)

I actually own rats and corn snakes. In my experience, the smells don't bother either. I wash and sanitize my hands before handling one after the other, but as far as vivs being close, there seems to be no problems--neither is jumpy or bitey or anything. Mine eat their frozen-thawed mice just fine without a second thought. As another poster mentioned, corns are relatively non-picky in the snake world--especially compared to ball pythons or more stressed out species like amazon tree boas; they eat when they're hungry, and rarely go off feed unless forced off during something like brumation. Just be sure whomever you get your corn from has allowed it to feed at least twice and shed at least once--kind of a minimum for most breeders who sell hatchlings.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

For a long time I kept my female mice directly next to my python. He ate FT mice and showed some interest initially by sniffing at the side of his cage that was against theirs, but after a day he stopped caring. You won't have any issues.


----------

